# not much to do to day so lets see you hunting gear and dogs/birds ferrets.



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

this is my lot hope you like.
lets see what you are all useing


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i likes the dogs an the tx200 ? ..cattys not bad either. ... i use my wallet to hunt at the asda ... its a bit **** that innit


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## HULLHUNTER (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks


----------

